# RIP Katana :( *Graphic Photo*



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

As an akita owner i felt so sad to see this on line  pic is graphic, it was taken by the owner after she was killed.

*May 19, 2010 - Wednesday 
Man arrested, charged with malicious wounding of neighbors dog *










Basically the neighbour went into the dogs kennel and shot her, then pulled her onto his driveway & shot her twice more 

She was a show dog & was due to be shown in the nationals very soon.

RIP Katana

Her owner's myspace page has regular updates with whats going on her name is Tracey Swann.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Thats is just terrible and I dont know why the neighbour would have done such a thing! He must be a monster!

What a tragic event and I hope she can get some closure.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh F*ck     why the hell do I look at these threads    hope he rots in hell


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Evil [email protected]@rd !!

Really hope karma works in this case


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I am utterly speechless, what a vile specimen of humanity
Poor Katana, what a beautiful girl	:crying:


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! Why did he do that?!?!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont usually use this word cause I dont like it but what a c**t!!!! Does it say why he did it? I hope he rots in hell!!!  

RIP Katana. Over the rainbow you go beautiful girl.

Even though I`m gone, I`ll never forget the way you looked when we first met.
Your hand reached out and stroked my hair, our eyes glistened, fixed in a stare.
I knew from this moment how life would be, you were my companion and yours was me.
These memories are always in my head; long walks, the games, my cozy bed,
Gentle words spoken, never a yell, someone to listen, a secret to tell.
But, each year of mine was equal to seven.
I`ll be watching you now, from up here in heaven,
When rain drops fall, it`s my tears I cry,
Remembering your love from my bed in the sky.
Whispering winds carry my promise to you,
For being my friend I will forever....Thank You.
In Loving Memory of Katana :crying:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> I dont usually use this word cause I dont like it but what a c**t!!!! Does it say why he did it? I hope he rots in hell!!!
> 
> RIP Katana. Over the rainbow you go beautiful girl.
> 
> ...


I'd just LOVE to hear the neighbours excuse for what he did, not that any excuse is acceptable


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have no words  
RIP beautiful girl x


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! That is so awful, those poor owners what on earth must they be going through!!  

I hope the neighbour gets a justified sentence for it!!!!!

This has really upset me, that poor little dog!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Utterly speechless  I just hope the persecutor gets right royally fkcude over one way or another! 

RIP Katana!  hope you have found peace sweetheart xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What a vile man to do that to an animal. But I bet he'll just get a slap on the wrist. I feel so sorry for the owners


----------

